# Help from the Plane Guys - Stanley No. G5



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

I picked this plane up at a flea market today and have a few questions about it. My main concern is finding a replacement tote because the original is damaged. Will a standard Stanley tote fit? The casting is raised where the tote attaches to the sole. Second concern, the iron seems to be put together for bevel up usage. I know this isn't the way it is generally done and am wondering if the last owner didn't know what they were doing. Any extra info on the piece would be welcome.

Thanks


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

The G is for Gage, that should help you track down some info on how to use it.
The totes are interchangeable with pretty much any #5 sized jack plane out there.


----------



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Joe


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Its Stanley made. It should be bevel down. I haven't tried flipping totes, but if Joe says its interchangeable, its interchangeable.

Why not fit the one that's one it?


----------



## ErikF (Apr 3, 2012)

It has a a pretty bad break through the center…when I took it off to check things out it came off in two pieces. I have never done any tote repairs so I am looking for an easy and most of all a decent looking repair.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

If you can't find a suitable replacement tote, may I suggest Bill Rittner. http://www.hardwarecitytools.com/

He makes knob and tote sets for Stanleys of all types. I purchased a set in cherry for my No 7 Bailey jointer plane a few months ago. Well worth his affordable prices for what you get. His blog, http://newbritainboy.wordpress.com/ is also well-written, informative, and interesting. I am sure there are cheaper ways to source a new tote, but none will make you happier to be planing than with one of Bill's totes on board. Good luck!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I make them as well.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh jeez. Didn't mean to step on your toes there Don. Thanks for linking to your blog I'll definitely start reading!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

no toes stepped on here. believe it or not, its not a big money maker ;-)


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Don or Joe, How old is this plane?
I never saw one like this one before


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

between 1919 and 1934


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you Don, what it a popular plane?
Why the different iron design?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Will it really self adjust and continuously make piles of perfect curly shavings? ;-)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

They are pretty collectable and the asking price for them is more than normal bench planes. There is lots of info about repairing totes on this site and the web in general. Epoxy can be used to glue the halves back together. The top can be cut off, a piece of rosewood glued on and reshaped to match the original. If you do not feel like the hassle, you should be able to find a #5 parts plane.


----------

